# Wood Art



## gfixler (Feb 21, 2009)

*Tania Kovats' TREE*



At 17m long, TREE is London's Natural History Museum's largest botanical specimen. It is a wafer-thin shaving through the entire 200 year old tree from roots to branch tips. The video shows Tania Kovats' journey through finding the tree, deciding how to bring it down, learning how to have it resawn, CNC machined thin, and dried, and the ultimate hanging on the ceiling of the mezzanine gallery behind the Central Hall. Quite some board feet she left behind at the mill. She had never worked in wood before.

Along with the tree installation are a museum-like presentation of its pressed and dried leaves, and samples of lichen, moss, and a collection of insects that were found in and on the living tree.


----------



## oldworld124 (Mar 2, 2008)

gfixler said:


> *Tania Kovats' TREE*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is a great find Gary. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## RBWoodworker (Mar 22, 2009)

gfixler said:


> *Tania Kovats' TREE*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very interesting.. Thanks for sharing Gary..you seem to always find cool stuff to share with everyone..


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

gfixler said:


> *Tania Kovats' TREE*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What an interesting concept. It's neat to see how someone outside of the norm sees an object frequently used. It was a bit sad to see such a magnificent tree felled, but as the artist stated, she was trying to preserve it for many years to come.

Wouldn't it be interesting to see what wood artists around the globe could create from this one tree?


----------



## davidroberts (Nov 8, 2008)

gfixler said:


> *Tania Kovats' TREE*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought Tania Kovats was a tree species. Silly me. I wanted the video to go on more.

You are probably too busy to watch much TV, but I rented a movie from netflixs called called Rivers and Tides (2003) Andy Goldsworthy Working With Time, here is the exerpt:

This amazing documentary from Thomas Riedelsheimer won the Golden Gate Award Grand Prize for Best Documentary at the 2003 San Francisco International Film Festival. The film follows renowned sculptor Andy Goldsworthy as he creates with ice, driftwood, bracken, leaves, stone, dirt and snow in open fields, beaches, rivers, creeks and forests. With each new creation, he carefully studies the energetic flow and transitory nature of his work.

This movie is pure zen, and the guy is a stark raving genius. Just wanted to share.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

gfixler said:


> *Tania Kovats' TREE*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very unique


----------



## Innovator (Jan 20, 2009)

gfixler said:


> *Tania Kovats' TREE*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Gary this very interesting.


----------



## Durnik150 (Apr 22, 2009)

gfixler said:


> *Tania Kovats' TREE*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Everyone!!! Take the time to watch this video. It's great! I do have to admit though that I was wondering where all the rest of the lumber went after they selected the slices for the display. I could keep my hands busy for a lifetime with that much Oak!


----------



## gfixler (Feb 21, 2009)

*Biggest, Tallest Tree Photo Ever*

It is a pretty awesome photo, but I won't repost it here. Check it out over on NPR, which also has an article about it, a movie on the making-of, and a slideshow.


----------



## sidestepmcgee (Mar 14, 2008)

gfixler said:


> *Biggest, Tallest Tree Photo Ever*
> 
> It is a pretty awesome photo, but I won't repost it here. Check it out over on NPR, which also has an article about it, a movie on the making-of, and a slideshow.


page is not anymore,thanks though


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

gfixler said:


> *Biggest, Tallest Tree Photo Ever*
> 
> It is a pretty awesome photo, but I won't repost it here. Check it out over on NPR, which also has an article about it, a movie on the making-of, and a slideshow.


it's here: http://www.npr.org/blogs/pictureshow/2009/09/redwoods.html


----------



## gfixler (Feb 21, 2009)

gfixler said:


> *Biggest, Tallest Tree Photo Ever*
> 
> It is a pretty awesome photo, but I won't repost it here. Check it out over on NPR, which also has an article about it, a movie on the making-of, and a slideshow.


Sorry about the bad link. I was a bit in a rush when I posted and neglected my usual post-post link-check phase.

And thanks for getting my back, Topamax - I made the edit to the link in the post.


----------



## boundsteelblues (Sep 2, 2009)

gfixler said:


> *Biggest, Tallest Tree Photo Ever*
> 
> It is a pretty awesome photo, but I won't repost it here. Check it out over on NPR, which also has an article about it, a movie on the making-of, and a slideshow.


Thank you for the link. I saw the TV today. Can't wait to watch the show.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

gfixler said:


> *Biggest, Tallest Tree Photo Ever*
> 
> It is a pretty awesome photo, but I won't repost it here. Check it out over on NPR, which also has an article about it, a movie on the making-of, and a slideshow.


You're welcome Gary. Googles it and it came right up. Think you coould get that tree turned in a lifetime?


----------



## Innovator (Jan 20, 2009)

gfixler said:


> *Biggest, Tallest Tree Photo Ever*
> 
> It is a pretty awesome photo, but I won't repost it here. Check it out over on NPR, which also has an article about it, a movie on the making-of, and a slideshow.


Now thats some tree.

Would make dor a nice bit of turning.


----------



## gfixler (Feb 21, 2009)

gfixler said:


> *Biggest, Tallest Tree Photo Ever*
> 
> It is a pretty awesome photo, but I won't repost it here. Check it out over on NPR, which also has an article about it, a movie on the making-of, and a slideshow.


Topamax - I think if I devoted my life to only making large redwood turnings, I could probably get through it. So no, I don't think I could 

If you go to the NatGeo site (they link it at the bottom of the article), there's actually a lot more stuff, including a larger version of the gatefold image of the tree, another video with different footage that's worth seeing, and interactive things, like the timeline of a huge redwood's growth rings.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

gfixler said:


> *Biggest, Tallest Tree Photo Ever*
> 
> It is a pretty awesome photo, but I won't repost it here. Check it out over on NPR, which also has an article about it, a movie on the making-of, and a slideshow.


that would make an awesome elven tree-house


----------



## gfixler (Feb 21, 2009)

*What to do with old drawers...*

This is a few years old now, but I just found it last night, and thought it was clever and attractive in an eclectic way. The two-woman team of wis design shop flea markets for old, abandoned, and out-of-style drawers, then build custom melamine chests to fit them in a project they call Decades.























































More of their modern funiture here, with a project similar to Decades being Collect, but with newly created drawers.


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

gfixler said:


> *What to do with old drawers...*
> 
> This is a few years old now, but I just found it last night, and thought it was clever and attractive in an eclectic way. The two-woman team of wis design shop flea markets for old, abandoned, and out-of-style drawers, then build custom melamine chests to fit them in a project they call Decades.
> 
> ...


Very slick. I like how they use the melamine to produce that white space to show off the detail of the various drawers. Concept similar to patch quilting where the patterns will all be different and blend, even though no two patterns are the same. Great find and thanks for sharing.

David


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

gfixler said:


> *What to do with old drawers...*
> 
> This is a few years old now, but I just found it last night, and thought it was clever and attractive in an eclectic way. The two-woman team of wis design shop flea markets for old, abandoned, and out-of-style drawers, then build custom melamine chests to fit them in a project they call Decades.
> 
> ...


Some one looking inside the box… lol… and outside too…


----------



## scrappy (Jan 3, 2009)

gfixler said:


> *What to do with old drawers...*
> 
> This is a few years old now, but I just found it last night, and thought it was clever and attractive in an eclectic way. The two-woman team of wis design shop flea markets for old, abandoned, and out-of-style drawers, then build custom melamine chests to fit them in a project they call Decades.
> 
> ...


Great posting. Thanks for sharing. Cool use of scraps?

Scrappy


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

gfixler said:


> *What to do with old drawers...*
> 
> This is a few years old now, but I just found it last night, and thought it was clever and attractive in an eclectic way. The two-woman team of wis design shop flea markets for old, abandoned, and out-of-style drawers, then build custom melamine chests to fit them in a project they call Decades.
> 
> ...


Kind of Goofy, but I like it


----------



## hObOmOnk (Feb 6, 2007)

gfixler said:


> *What to do with old drawers...*
> 
> This is a few years old now, but I just found it last night, and thought it was clever and attractive in an eclectic way. The two-woman team of wis design shop flea markets for old, abandoned, and out-of-style drawers, then build custom melamine chests to fit them in a project they call Decades.
> 
> ...


I really like this.
It's something I need to think about, he says with a studio full of broken flea market furniture.

Another great idea fron the land of Ikea.


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

gfixler said:


> *What to do with old drawers...*
> 
> This is a few years old now, but I just found it last night, and thought it was clever and attractive in an eclectic way. The two-woman team of wis design shop flea markets for old, abandoned, and out-of-style drawers, then build custom melamine chests to fit them in a project they call Decades.
> 
> ...


Pretty cool thanks for passing it along.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

gfixler said:


> *What to do with old drawers...*
> 
> This is a few years old now, but I just found it last night, and thought it was clever and attractive in an eclectic way. The two-woman team of wis design shop flea markets for old, abandoned, and out-of-style drawers, then build custom melamine chests to fit them in a project they call Decades.
> 
> ...


Very creative thinking. Lot's of nostalgia for old people like me.


----------



## cosmicturner (Feb 7, 2009)

gfixler said:


> *What to do with old drawers...*
> 
> This is a few years old now, but I just found it last night, and thought it was clever and attractive in an eclectic way. The two-woman team of wis design shop flea markets for old, abandoned, and out-of-style drawers, then build custom melamine chests to fit them in a project they call Decades.
> 
> ...


now I will be collecting drawers in my summer time trash piciking hobby….thank you for the posting!


----------



## gfixler (Feb 21, 2009)

*Absolutely amazing, all-wood, construction vehicle toys*

Anyone know Japanese? These are from YouTube user kinohaguruma, and they're a young child's dream come true. These are the kinds of things I always wanted to build out of wood growing up, and still do, but I also recognize the monumental effort required now. I chose 3 of them for the post here, each getting more complex and awesome, but there are more at the link above.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

gfixler said:


> *Absolutely amazing, all-wood, construction vehicle toys*
> 
> Anyone know Japanese? These are from YouTube user kinohaguruma, and they're a young child's dream come true. These are the kinds of things I always wanted to build out of wood growing up, and still do, but I also recognize the monumental effort required now. I chose 3 of them for the post here, each getting more complex and awesome, but there are more at the link above.


Fantastic … so glad you were able to post these here…look forward to your version soon…


----------



## hunter71 (Sep 4, 2009)

gfixler said:


> *Absolutely amazing, all-wood, construction vehicle toys*
> 
> Anyone know Japanese? These are from YouTube user kinohaguruma, and they're a young child's dream come true. These are the kinds of things I always wanted to build out of wood growing up, and still do, but I also recognize the monumental effort required now. I chose 3 of them for the post here, each getting more complex and awesome, but there are more at the link above.


As a simple Toy Maker this stuff is amazing. I particularly like the clocks. I have always wanted to make a wooden works clock. Thanks for taking the time to share them with all of us LJ's.


----------



## DocK16 (Mar 18, 2007)

gfixler said:


> *Absolutely amazing, all-wood, construction vehicle toys*
> 
> Anyone know Japanese? These are from YouTube user kinohaguruma, and they're a young child's dream come true. These are the kinds of things I always wanted to build out of wood growing up, and still do, but I also recognize the monumental effort required now. I chose 3 of them for the post here, each getting more complex and awesome, but there are more at the link above.


AMAZING, some one has too much time on their hands but at least they're puting it to some creative endeaver.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

gfixler said:


> *Absolutely amazing, all-wood, construction vehicle toys*
> 
> Anyone know Japanese? These are from YouTube user kinohaguruma, and they're a young child's dream come true. These are the kinds of things I always wanted to build out of wood growing up, and still do, but I also recognize the monumental effort required now. I chose 3 of them for the post here, each getting more complex and awesome, but there are more at the link above.


OMG. Amazing. We all can appreciate the hours that went into those.

Steve


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

gfixler said:


> *Absolutely amazing, all-wood, construction vehicle toys*
> 
> Anyone know Japanese? These are from YouTube user kinohaguruma, and they're a young child's dream come true. These are the kinds of things I always wanted to build out of wood growing up, and still do, but I also recognize the monumental effort required now. I chose 3 of them for the post here, each getting more complex and awesome, but there are more at the link above.


Cool vids, these are awesome. Thanks for sharing. hunter71, you might want to check out a book called Whacky Toys, Whirligigs & Whatchamacallits by Rodney Frost. The toys are more folk art than items appealing to a child, but it does contain some interesting mechanisms for movements that can be incorporated into homemade toys that could make them a little more interesting.

David


----------



## Ecocandle (Jan 2, 2010)

gfixler said:


> *Absolutely amazing, all-wood, construction vehicle toys*
> 
> Anyone know Japanese? These are from YouTube user kinohaguruma, and they're a young child's dream come true. These are the kinds of things I always wanted to build out of wood growing up, and still do, but I also recognize the monumental effort required now. I chose 3 of them for the post here, each getting more complex and awesome, but there are more at the link above.


The complexity, beauty and sheer brilliance of those wooden toys made me really want to play with them too.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

gfixler said:


> *Absolutely amazing, all-wood, construction vehicle toys*
> 
> Anyone know Japanese? These are from YouTube user kinohaguruma, and they're a young child's dream come true. These are the kinds of things I always wanted to build out of wood growing up, and still do, but I also recognize the monumental effort required now. I chose 3 of them for the post here, each getting more complex and awesome, but there are more at the link above.


Those are amazing! The complexity, the craftsmanship….it blows me away!


----------



## cosmicturner (Feb 7, 2009)

gfixler said:


> *Absolutely amazing, all-wood, construction vehicle toys*
> 
> Anyone know Japanese? These are from YouTube user kinohaguruma, and they're a young child's dream come true. These are the kinds of things I always wanted to build out of wood growing up, and still do, but I also recognize the monumental effort required now. I chose 3 of them for the post here, each getting more complex and awesome, but there are more at the link above.


Gary you come up with very cool stuff thank you for all you bring to the table…good going man


----------



## 1978 (Jul 8, 2008)

gfixler said:


> *Absolutely amazing, all-wood, construction vehicle toys*
> 
> Anyone know Japanese? These are from YouTube user kinohaguruma, and they're a young child's dream come true. These are the kinds of things I always wanted to build out of wood growing up, and still do, but I also recognize the monumental effort required now. I chose 3 of them for the post here, each getting more complex and awesome, but there are more at the link above.


Where can I buy the plans?


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

gfixler said:


> *Absolutely amazing, all-wood, construction vehicle toys*
> 
> Anyone know Japanese? These are from YouTube user kinohaguruma, and they're a young child's dream come true. These are the kinds of things I always wanted to build out of wood growing up, and still do, but I also recognize the monumental effort required now. I chose 3 of them for the post here, each getting more complex and awesome, but there are more at the link above.


I want a full size one


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

gfixler said:


> *Absolutely amazing, all-wood, construction vehicle toys*
> 
> Anyone know Japanese? These are from YouTube user kinohaguruma, and they're a young child's dream come true. These are the kinds of things I always wanted to build out of wood growing up, and still do, but I also recognize the monumental effort required now. I chose 3 of them for the post here, each getting more complex and awesome, but there are more at the link above.


I would like to make one like that, but first I have to search the net for a new (and cheap) brain. Thanks for the fun post Gary.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

gfixler said:


> *Absolutely amazing, all-wood, construction vehicle toys*
> 
> Anyone know Japanese? These are from YouTube user kinohaguruma, and they're a young child's dream come true. These are the kinds of things I always wanted to build out of wood growing up, and still do, but I also recognize the monumental effort required now. I chose 3 of them for the post here, each getting more complex and awesome, but there are more at the link above.


Soem one has too much time on their hands ) Great machines, thanks,


----------



## RayCurtis (Sep 27, 2009)

gfixler said:


> *Absolutely amazing, all-wood, construction vehicle toys*
> 
> Anyone know Japanese? These are from YouTube user kinohaguruma, and they're a young child's dream come true. These are the kinds of things I always wanted to build out of wood growing up, and still do, but I also recognize the monumental effort required now. I chose 3 of them for the post here, each getting more complex and awesome, but there are more at the link above.


What amazing machines. I am completely blown away by the amount of time a patience these represent. Lord knows I don't have that much.


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

gfixler said:


> *Absolutely amazing, all-wood, construction vehicle toys*
> 
> Anyone know Japanese? These are from YouTube user kinohaguruma, and they're a young child's dream come true. These are the kinds of things I always wanted to build out of wood growing up, and still do, but I also recognize the monumental effort required now. I chose 3 of them for the post here, each getting more complex and awesome, but there are more at the link above.


saweeeeet now these are my kind of toys besides woodworking tools.


----------



## DaleM (Feb 18, 2009)

gfixler said:


> *Absolutely amazing, all-wood, construction vehicle toys*
> 
> Anyone know Japanese? These are from YouTube user kinohaguruma, and they're a young child's dream come true. These are the kinds of things I always wanted to build out of wood growing up, and still do, but I also recognize the monumental effort required now. I chose 3 of them for the post here, each getting more complex and awesome, but there are more at the link above.


Thanks for posting Gary. I especially liked the the shifter on the last one that allowed one control to serve three different functions.


----------



## mlindegarde (Dec 28, 2009)

gfixler said:


> *Absolutely amazing, all-wood, construction vehicle toys*
> 
> Anyone know Japanese? These are from YouTube user kinohaguruma, and they're a young child's dream come true. These are the kinds of things I always wanted to build out of wood growing up, and still do, but I also recognize the monumental effort required now. I chose 3 of them for the post here, each getting more complex and awesome, but there are more at the link above.


wow, those are very impressive. i really appreciate the design work that must have gone into the mechanics of those toys.


----------



## JohnGreco (Jan 13, 2010)

gfixler said:


> *Absolutely amazing, all-wood, construction vehicle toys*
> 
> Anyone know Japanese? These are from YouTube user kinohaguruma, and they're a young child's dream come true. These are the kinds of things I always wanted to build out of wood growing up, and still do, but I also recognize the monumental effort required now. I chose 3 of them for the post here, each getting more complex and awesome, but there are more at the link above.


Wow, absolutely amazing!!


----------



## Loucarb (Dec 19, 2008)

gfixler said:


> *Absolutely amazing, all-wood, construction vehicle toys*
> 
> Anyone know Japanese? These are from YouTube user kinohaguruma, and they're a young child's dream come true. These are the kinds of things I always wanted to build out of wood growing up, and still do, but I also recognize the monumental effort required now. I chose 3 of them for the post here, each getting more complex and awesome, but there are more at the link above.


Those are absolutely amazing. Thanks for the post.


----------



## Wholesaletoys (Apr 10, 2015)

gfixler said:


> *Absolutely amazing, all-wood, construction vehicle toys*
> 
> Anyone know Japanese? These are from YouTube user kinohaguruma, and they're a young child's dream come true. These are the kinds of things I always wanted to build out of wood growing up, and still do, but I also recognize the monumental effort required now. I chose 3 of them for the post here, each getting more complex and awesome, but there are more at the link above.


Thank for posting, awesome.


----------



## gfixler (Feb 21, 2009)

*Harald Huf's 1:6 scale, twin jet-powered, r/c Sukhoi Su-27 jet fighter*

I can't believe the amount of work some people can accomplish. This is an absolutely monumental build of a Sukhoi Su-27, aka "Flanker-B" that mostly uses wood for the mold making, but even that is pretty solid craftsmanship. I think the rest is interesting/impressive to anyone who makes, creates, or builds anything.

I thought I was done clicking through pages of pictures at least a dozen times, but there were always more. He did all the wood and aluminum/hand hammered rivets work - starting about here - just to make a mold so he could create hollow, fiberglass shells, as seen in part on this page, but then there are endless more things, like all the mechanics of the wheels and their hydraulics, enclosing doors, the flaps, all the electronics, and of course, the twin jet engines. He even built molds for and roto-molded the 4 gas tanks.

I don't think most people are going to click through the literally 87 pages, and look at over 850 800×600 photos, but if you're interested, they start here. There's also an index of all the pages here. Most of it is in German, with some translations scattered haphazardly about, mostly through the first half of the pages.

I'm posting here just a few selected photos I thought gave a sense of the build, though of course with these encompassing less than 1/20th of the photos on the site, it really does leave a tremendous amount out, especially the nit-picky details stuff, as I went more for pictures that showed stages of the build (i.e. not many pictures of vacuum pressing parts, or molds being built, or tons of prefabbed little panels or pieces laid out on a table). I did my best  His video links are all dead now, but here it is in flight on YouTube, and here's an early test of the hydraulics.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

gfixler said:


> *Harald Huf's 1:6 scale, twin jet-powered, r/c Sukhoi Su-27 jet fighter*
> 
> I can't believe the amount of work some people can accomplish. This is an absolutely monumental build of a Sukhoi Su-27, aka "Flanker-B" that mostly uses wood for the mold making, but even that is pretty solid craftsmanship. I think the rest is interesting/impressive to anyone who makes, creates, or builds anything.
> 
> ...


Whoa!! Nice plane!!!!

Couldn't sleep, Gary?


----------



## gfixler (Feb 21, 2009)

gfixler said:


> *Harald Huf's 1:6 scale, twin jet-powered, r/c Sukhoi Su-27 jet fighter*
> 
> I can't believe the amount of work some people can accomplish. This is an absolutely monumental build of a Sukhoi Su-27, aka "Flanker-B" that mostly uses wood for the mold making, but even that is pretty solid craftsmanship. I think the rest is interesting/impressive to anyone who makes, creates, or builds anything.
> 
> ...


Never can, Lew!


----------



## lumberdog (Jun 15, 2009)

gfixler said:


> *Harald Huf's 1:6 scale, twin jet-powered, r/c Sukhoi Su-27 jet fighter*
> 
> I can't believe the amount of work some people can accomplish. This is an absolutely monumental build of a Sukhoi Su-27, aka "Flanker-B" that mostly uses wood for the mold making, but even that is pretty solid craftsmanship. I think the rest is interesting/impressive to anyone who makes, creates, or builds anything.
> 
> ...


i used to be into r/c planes, and i found this to be very interesting and amazing, i can't begin to fathom the amount of work and research that went into this project. There surely are a lot of talented and dedicated people out there. He should be very proud of what he has accomplished.


----------



## Jimthecarver (Jan 14, 2008)

gfixler said:


> *Harald Huf's 1:6 scale, twin jet-powered, r/c Sukhoi Su-27 jet fighter*
> 
> I can't believe the amount of work some people can accomplish. This is an absolutely monumental build of a Sukhoi Su-27, aka "Flanker-B" that mostly uses wood for the mold making, but even that is pretty solid craftsmanship. I think the rest is interesting/impressive to anyone who makes, creates, or builds anything.
> 
> ...


Wow!!!!!!
Now thats a project, I have built a few RC planes. Have also crashed many….lol
I found I was a better builder than I was a pilot. I can only imagine the cost involved in building such a beauty.


----------



## gfixler (Feb 21, 2009)

gfixler said:


> *Harald Huf's 1:6 scale, twin jet-powered, r/c Sukhoi Su-27 jet fighter*
> 
> I can't believe the amount of work some people can accomplish. This is an absolutely monumental build of a Sukhoi Su-27, aka "Flanker-B" that mostly uses wood for the mold making, but even that is pretty solid craftsmanship. I think the rest is interesting/impressive to anyone who makes, creates, or builds anything.
> 
> ...


Jim - the two jet engines alone add up to $11k! I've looked into things like vacu-forming and 2-part mixes of various substances, and they're really pricey, too. This thing must have cost $25k or more all told. I'd never want to fly it.


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

gfixler said:


> *Harald Huf's 1:6 scale, twin jet-powered, r/c Sukhoi Su-27 jet fighter*
> 
> I can't believe the amount of work some people can accomplish. This is an absolutely monumental build of a Sukhoi Su-27, aka "Flanker-B" that mostly uses wood for the mold making, but even that is pretty solid craftsmanship. I think the rest is interesting/impressive to anyone who makes, creates, or builds anything.
> 
> ...


I started at the beginning and looked at EVERY PAGE. It took about an hour and a half… CRAZY COOL. Thanks for the links!


----------



## ChrisN (Jan 26, 2008)

gfixler said:


> *Harald Huf's 1:6 scale, twin jet-powered, r/c Sukhoi Su-27 jet fighter*
> 
> I can't believe the amount of work some people can accomplish. This is an absolutely monumental build of a Sukhoi Su-27, aka "Flanker-B" that mostly uses wood for the mold making, but even that is pretty solid craftsmanship. I think the rest is interesting/impressive to anyone who makes, creates, or builds anything.
> 
> ...


Totally Awsome!!!


----------



## gfixler (Feb 21, 2009)

gfixler said:


> *Harald Huf's 1:6 scale, twin jet-powered, r/c Sukhoi Su-27 jet fighter*
> 
> I can't believe the amount of work some people can accomplish. This is an absolutely monumental build of a Sukhoi Su-27, aka "Flanker-B" that mostly uses wood for the mold making, but even that is pretty solid craftsmanship. I think the rest is interesting/impressive to anyone who makes, creates, or builds anything.
> 
> ...


Blake - you're as crazy as me!


----------



## gfixler (Feb 21, 2009)

*Now that's some joinery!*



Click the pic to go to the Flickr page.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

gfixler said:


> *Now that's some joinery!*
> 
> 
> 
> Click the pic to go to the Flickr page.


Gary,
That is some serious joinery. Looks like one of my edge glue joints from early in my woodworking days. Just kidding!


----------



## crosseyedcarver (Jan 31, 2010)

gfixler said:


> *Now that's some joinery!*
> 
> 
> 
> Click the pic to go to the Flickr page.


Thats super cool!


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

gfixler said:


> *Now that's some joinery!*
> 
> 
> 
> Click the pic to go to the Flickr page.


I know there is a dovetail in there somewhere!


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

gfixler said:


> *Now that's some joinery!*
> 
> 
> 
> Click the pic to go to the Flickr page.


Oh my god…. I see nails - - - - call the joinery police!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

gfixler said:


> *Now that's some joinery!*
> 
> 
> 
> Click the pic to go to the Flickr page.


Photo shop


----------



## alexsutula (Jan 14, 2010)

gfixler said:


> *Now that's some joinery!*
> 
> 
> 
> Click the pic to go to the Flickr page.


It could be photoshopped. But he also could have inlayed a piece of wood of a different grain orientation on the upper right hand corner of the top block to make the illusion that there is a block behind the closer block. That paired with a specific camera angle completes the illusion.

I would be disappointed id the answer answer is as simple as photoshopping a photo


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

gfixler said:


> *Now that's some joinery!*
> 
> 
> 
> Click the pic to go to the Flickr page.


i wish i could see the other side


----------



## miles125 (Jun 8, 2007)

gfixler said:


> *Now that's some joinery!*
> 
> 
> 
> Click the pic to go to the Flickr page.


This technique might come in handy if you needed a bench that also served as a lamp post


----------



## gfixler (Feb 21, 2009)

*The Wych Elm Project*

A couple nights back while on another of my serendipitous online adventures through the world of trees and wood, I happened upon a blog with a post entitled The Edinburgh Cabinet,RBGE wych elm project. It had some nice pictures of a cabinetmaker and some drawer fronts he'd carved with a scene of Edinburgh, Scotland (click for larger views):





I love how the wood grain creates a kind of blanket over the image, like the radial glow of a sunrise or sunset coloring the sky, far more visible in the full-size view of the second image (just click it to see it bigger). In my late night stupor I failed to notice many important things about the article, such as that the man in the pictures was none other than Chris Holmes himself - the man whose blog I was reading (I thought it was just a blogger reporting on the piece and artist) - and the "RBGE" in the title. Too, I failed entirely to notice that his Edinburgh Cabinet was part of "The Wych Elm Project." I just assumed the artist was referring to it the way many of us do our projects, after the particular wood used in the making. For example, I've had a "eucalyptus cup project." Here's another view:



Flash forward to yesterday. I walked to my local hardware store, something I've taken to doing since I got back from the holidays in an effort to get more exercise. It's a fantastic walk, full of beautiful trees great and small, both in yards (sometimes behind fence walls) and lining the streets. The variety is staggering: bald cypress, pink honey-myrtle, palo verde, Chinese elm, American sweet gum, pride of Madeira (more a huge, weed-like shrub with large purple flowers), purple leaf plums, European olives, bamboo (some about 3-stories tall in mini forests), eucalyptus, enormous figs larger than the houses beneath them, naked coral, and many more. There's always something I missed, and this time was no expection; I found 2 large species I hadn't noticed before, and noticed this time as one is full of plum-sized fruit, and the other has exploded in yellow, pea-sized balls that are themselves popping out in yellow stamens in all directions. They smell deliciously like honey. All of these trees have wildly contrasting looks.

Palo verde has smooth, bright green bark and long, willowy, hair-like branches by the thousands that hang down everywhere making the whole tree look soft. Olives with their crazy gnarled bark and dark hollows everywhere look dead and haunted. The sweet gums right now are leafless for the most part, but some are covered everywhere in countless "gumballs" - spiky seed pods about the size and shape of a large shooter marble - hanging down like cherries on thin stems, making the trees look obsessively dressed in Christmas ornaments. Even the one naked coral with it's big leaves and pretty bark is loaded with huge burls. It's definitely not the standard oak and pine forests I grew up in, where the differences between the trees are much, much more subtle. I brought my camera, so it took me about 45 minutes to walk the 6 blocks or so  I returned with nearly 300 photos of trees and plants, as well as some brackets, screws, and tubing from the store for a lathe project TBA soon (hopefully!). All in all another great little walk. You can look through all the pictures here.

One tree in particular - a huge one 60' or greater in each instance - flanks the streets in several places and commands attention. I've only taken notice of it since late last year and it's had no leaves, fruit, or seeds on it in all this time, so I've had no clue what it might be, nor how to look it up. Today, however, reviewing my very high resolution photos (12MP) at home, I saw spots of green. Zooming way in, I saw them: samaras. Samaras are simply seeds with papery wings, like those of maple trees, or in this case, with the seed central to a ring-shaped wing, elms. I looked through more pics and found more spots of green - leaves! They were definitely elm leaves. So now I know what those trees are, but the exact species of the 30 to 40 known will require further investigation. Here is one of my former mystery trees, now discovered to be elms:



I decided to do a bit of that further investigation right away. There was that deeply-furrowed bark that might help narrow it down, after all. That's when I accidentally found my way right back to The Wych Elm Project ("wych" is pronounced like "which" or "witch."). Wych elms (Ulmus glabra) are one of a couple dozen trees native to Scotland. The wych elm in the project was a 200 year old elm at Royal Botanic Garden Edinburgh (that was the RBGE in the aforementioned Chris Holmes' post title) in Scotland that sadly contracted dutch elm disease, a beetle-carried disease that quickly kills certain elms and is currently ravaging the genus. In 2003 it was decided to bring it down for the safety of garden guests. Ian Edwards, Head of Interpretation and Exhibitions at RBGE pushed for what we'd all dream would happen - for the wood to be given to master craftsman, cabinetmakers, and artists in Scotland - 25 in all - to be made into all manner of human artistic endeavors, that it might live on. In 2008 the wood was given out, and in 2009, an exhibition was held. The RBGE put together a nice little film about it that incorporates some of the artists and some of the folklore of the wych elm, which I'll embed here:






I do wish they would have featured more of the artists in the video, and more of the finished pieces. The YouTube video mentions "pottery, paper, jewellery [sic], boxes and toys, as well as a fishing rod," but these are not in the video. There is a bit more about it, with a picture of a few of the pieces on display in the John Hope Gateway in another post on Chris Holmes' blog. Further information on page 10 of the PDF file from the RBGE here, and I've found an additional 18 photos of the project's pieces on Flickr. Oh, and here's the RBGE's Wych Elm Project page. Almost forgot!

And now I understand Holmes' Edinburgh Cabinet piece. The cabinet is made from the wood of the 200 year old giant, and the carving across its drawer fronts depicts the view of Edinburgh as seen from the vantage point of the original tree. Neat.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

gfixler said:


> *The Wych Elm Project*
> 
> A couple nights back while on another of my serendipitous online adventures through the world of trees and wood, I happened upon a blog with a post entitled The Edinburgh Cabinet,RBGE wych elm project. It had some nice pictures of a cabinetmaker and some drawer fronts he'd carved with a scene of Edinburgh, Scotland (click for larger views):
> 
> ...


Great information, Gary!

Looking out of the window, into our back yard, I can see a half a dozen elm trees. One is over 50 years old. I dread the day it succumbs to dutch elm.

Lew


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

gfixler said:


> *The Wych Elm Project*
> 
> A couple nights back while on another of my serendipitous online adventures through the world of trees and wood, I happened upon a blog with a post entitled The Edinburgh Cabinet,RBGE wych elm project. It had some nice pictures of a cabinetmaker and some drawer fronts he'd carved with a scene of Edinburgh, Scotland (click for larger views):
> 
> ...


Interesting stuff! That is one gnarly tree. Nicely blogged. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## PineInTheAsh (Jun 14, 2009)

gfixler said:


> *The Wych Elm Project*
> 
> A couple nights back while on another of my serendipitous online adventures through the world of trees and wood, I happened upon a blog with a post entitled The Edinburgh Cabinet,RBGE wych elm project. It had some nice pictures of a cabinetmaker and some drawer fronts he'd carved with a scene of Edinburgh, Scotland (click for larger views):
> 
> ...


On my bookshelf, a small elegant group of coffee table reference books all about trees looked like a quick-cash eBay opportunity. I was right. Final prices were better than projected.

But, I was wrong. Now, years later, I rue the the day those books were sold.

Gary, continue your splendid work.

After viewing The Wych Elm Project, we are all for the better.

-Peter


----------



## cristal1290 (Mar 10, 2010)

gfixler said:


> *The Wych Elm Project*
> 
> A couple nights back while on another of my serendipitous online adventures through the world of trees and wood, I happened upon a blog with a post entitled The Edinburgh Cabinet,RBGE wych elm project. It had some nice pictures of a cabinetmaker and some drawer fronts he'd carved with a scene of Edinburgh, Scotland (click for larger views):
> 
> ...


Nice video, thanks for sharing


----------



## gfixler (Feb 21, 2009)

*Pictorial Webster's: Inspiration to Completion*

While not particularly woodworking, he uses wood in many of his jigs and clamps and presses. Too, he calls his operation "Quercus Press," and Quercus, as we all know is the genus of the oak trees. It looks like the covers are glued over white oak boards as well. Moreover, though, this video is simply a maker's dream. From the old linotype machine whirring and clanking away to line up type as he presses keys, to the vaults of old engravings he gained access to, to the many clever, old-world machines and techniques he and his helpers used to print up his tome, my eyes were wide with info overload and joy through the whole thing. I suspect many of you will enjoy it every bit as much, and so I share.

http://vimeo.com/moogaloop.swf?clip_id=5228616&server=vimeo.com&show_title=1&show_byline=1&show_portrait=0&color=&fullscreen=1

Pictorial Webster's: Inspiration to Completion from John Carrera on Vimeo.

Deluxe editions - 26 in all - went for $4600 a pop. He had a few cheaper alternatives from there, all still expensive. Affordable reproductions - regular, machine-made books with reproduced contents - are only about $35.


----------



## zlatanv (Jul 18, 2009)

gfixler said:


> *Pictorial Webster's: Inspiration to Completion*
> 
> While not particularly woodworking, he uses wood in many of his jigs and clamps and presses. Too, he calls his operation "Quercus Press," and Quercus, as we all know is the genus of the oak trees. It looks like the covers are glued over white oak boards as well. Moreover, though, this video is simply a maker's dream. From the old linotype machine whirring and clanking away to line up type as he presses keys, to the vaults of old engravings he gained access to, to the many clever, old-world machines and techniques he and his helpers used to print up his tome, my eyes were wide with info overload and joy through the whole thing. I suspect many of you will enjoy it every bit as much, and so I share.
> 
> ...


And I thought 10 minutes of sanding was time consuming, impressive!


----------



## OutPutter (Jun 23, 2007)

gfixler said:


> *Pictorial Webster's: Inspiration to Completion*
> 
> While not particularly woodworking, he uses wood in many of his jigs and clamps and presses. Too, he calls his operation "Quercus Press," and Quercus, as we all know is the genus of the oak trees. It looks like the covers are glued over white oak boards as well. Moreover, though, this video is simply a maker's dream. From the old linotype machine whirring and clanking away to line up type as he presses keys, to the vaults of old engravings he gained access to, to the many clever, old-world machines and techniques he and his helpers used to print up his tome, my eyes were wide with info overload and joy through the whole thing. I suspect many of you will enjoy it every bit as much, and so I share.
> 
> ...


Good find Gary. Can you believe how complex bookmaking was? No wonder there were so few and they were only for the rich. I bet even today, if there was more information out there about the process like this video, high quality products like books, furniture, art objects, well anything, it would be a lot easier to justify the price for quality.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

gfixler said:


> *Pictorial Webster's: Inspiration to Completion*
> 
> While not particularly woodworking, he uses wood in many of his jigs and clamps and presses. Too, he calls his operation "Quercus Press," and Quercus, as we all know is the genus of the oak trees. It looks like the covers are glued over white oak boards as well. Moreover, though, this video is simply a maker's dream. From the old linotype machine whirring and clanking away to line up type as he presses keys, to the vaults of old engravings he gained access to, to the many clever, old-world machines and techniques he and his helpers used to print up his tome, my eyes were wide with info overload and joy through the whole thing. I suspect many of you will enjoy it every bit as much, and so I share.
> 
> ...


Interesting, lot of work to make a book!!


----------



## skywalker01 (May 19, 2009)

gfixler said:


> *Pictorial Webster's: Inspiration to Completion*
> 
> While not particularly woodworking, he uses wood in many of his jigs and clamps and presses. Too, he calls his operation "Quercus Press," and Quercus, as we all know is the genus of the oak trees. It looks like the covers are glued over white oak boards as well. Moreover, though, this video is simply a maker's dream. From the old linotype machine whirring and clanking away to line up type as he presses keys, to the vaults of old engravings he gained access to, to the many clever, old-world machines and techniques he and his helpers used to print up his tome, my eyes were wide with info overload and joy through the whole thing. I suspect many of you will enjoy it every bit as much, and so I share.
> 
> ...


I am absolutely blown away. that is an amazing amount of work. thanks


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

gfixler said:


> *Pictorial Webster's: Inspiration to Completion*
> 
> While not particularly woodworking, he uses wood in many of his jigs and clamps and presses. Too, he calls his operation "Quercus Press," and Quercus, as we all know is the genus of the oak trees. It looks like the covers are glued over white oak boards as well. Moreover, though, this video is simply a maker's dream. From the old linotype machine whirring and clanking away to line up type as he presses keys, to the vaults of old engravings he gained access to, to the many clever, old-world machines and techniques he and his helpers used to print up his tome, my eyes were wide with info overload and joy through the whole thing. I suspect many of you will enjoy it every bit as much, and so I share.
> 
> ...


Cool!!!!!!!!


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

gfixler said:


> *Pictorial Webster's: Inspiration to Completion*
> 
> While not particularly woodworking, he uses wood in many of his jigs and clamps and presses. Too, he calls his operation "Quercus Press," and Quercus, as we all know is the genus of the oak trees. It looks like the covers are glued over white oak boards as well. Moreover, though, this video is simply a maker's dream. From the old linotype machine whirring and clanking away to line up type as he presses keys, to the vaults of old engravings he gained access to, to the many clever, old-world machines and techniques he and his helpers used to print up his tome, my eyes were wide with info overload and joy through the whole thing. I suspect many of you will enjoy it every bit as much, and so I share.
> 
> ...


That was really neat. My mind is just whirring.

Steve


----------



## jm82435 (Feb 26, 2008)

gfixler said:


> *Pictorial Webster's: Inspiration to Completion*
> 
> While not particularly woodworking, he uses wood in many of his jigs and clamps and presses. Too, he calls his operation "Quercus Press," and Quercus, as we all know is the genus of the oak trees. It looks like the covers are glued over white oak boards as well. Moreover, though, this video is simply a maker's dream. From the old linotype machine whirring and clanking away to line up type as he presses keys, to the vaults of old engravings he gained access to, to the many clever, old-world machines and techniques he and his helpers used to print up his tome, my eyes were wide with info overload and joy through the whole thing. I suspect many of you will enjoy it every bit as much, and so I share.
> 
> ...


wow That is amazing. My Grandpa was a printer, my dad also printed a book once, i remember putting the printed pages together to assemble the book. It was nowhere near this elaborate. In this day an age I am glad to see this art is till alive.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

gfixler said:


> *Pictorial Webster's: Inspiration to Completion*
> 
> While not particularly woodworking, he uses wood in many of his jigs and clamps and presses. Too, he calls his operation "Quercus Press," and Quercus, as we all know is the genus of the oak trees. It looks like the covers are glued over white oak boards as well. Moreover, though, this video is simply a maker's dream. From the old linotype machine whirring and clanking away to line up type as he presses keys, to the vaults of old engravings he gained access to, to the many clever, old-world machines and techniques he and his helpers used to print up his tome, my eyes were wide with info overload and joy through the whole thing. I suspect many of you will enjoy it every bit as much, and so I share.
> 
> ...


amazing, handwork when it´s best

thank´s for sharing

Dennis


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

gfixler said:


> *Pictorial Webster's: Inspiration to Completion*
> 
> While not particularly woodworking, he uses wood in many of his jigs and clamps and presses. Too, he calls his operation "Quercus Press," and Quercus, as we all know is the genus of the oak trees. It looks like the covers are glued over white oak boards as well. Moreover, though, this video is simply a maker's dream. From the old linotype machine whirring and clanking away to line up type as he presses keys, to the vaults of old engravings he gained access to, to the many clever, old-world machines and techniques he and his helpers used to print up his tome, my eyes were wide with info overload and joy through the whole thing. I suspect many of you will enjoy it every bit as much, and so I share.
> 
> ...


Amazing!


----------



## gfixler (Feb 21, 2009)

*cute use for scrap wood - hanging block shelves*

Got a bunch of little wood scrap blocks, some planks, rope, and hooks? I found this online:



More pics.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

gfixler said:


> *cute use for scrap wood - hanging block shelves*
> 
> Got a bunch of little wood scrap blocks, some planks, rope, and hooks? I found this online:
> 
> ...


very cool


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

gfixler said:


> *cute use for scrap wood - hanging block shelves*
> 
> Got a bunch of little wood scrap blocks, some planks, rope, and hooks? I found this online:
> 
> ...


This is so cool very creative


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

gfixler said:


> *cute use for scrap wood - hanging block shelves*
> 
> Got a bunch of little wood scrap blocks, some planks, rope, and hooks? I found this online:
> 
> ...


Trick!! ;-)) I like that one. My son built some shelves with planks and concrete blocks. I was surprised at how good they looked.,


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

gfixler said:


> *cute use for scrap wood - hanging block shelves*
> 
> Got a bunch of little wood scrap blocks, some planks, rope, and hooks? I found this online:
> 
> ...


Wow! Definitely a great use of the scraps.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

gfixler said:


> *cute use for scrap wood - hanging block shelves*
> 
> Got a bunch of little wood scrap blocks, some planks, rope, and hooks? I found this online:
> 
> ...


Uber cool, Gary!!!!


----------



## bigfish_95008 (Nov 26, 2009)

gfixler said:


> *cute use for scrap wood - hanging block shelves*
> 
> Got a bunch of little wood scrap blocks, some planks, rope, and hooks? I found this online:
> 
> ...


Gary, you have a nak for using well the stuff I throw in the big green bin. very creative.
Allen


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

gfixler said:


> *cute use for scrap wood - hanging block shelves*
> 
> Got a bunch of little wood scrap blocks, some planks, rope, and hooks? I found this online:
> 
> ...


Quirky and cool

Martyn


----------



## gfixler (Feb 21, 2009)

*What a fine artist does with branches*

I went to art school, and this kind of work was the domain of the "fine artists," who make abstract art to express ideas without getting literal about it. I.e. maybe they were inspired by an apple, but there may be no actual representation of an apple anywhere in the piece, and the point was for you to find your own interpretation, which probably wouldn't contain an apple.

Much of the time, we in the computer animation major, and even those in more closely related majors, like illustration, wouldn't know what we were looking at, and wouldn't be moved in any way, but once in awhile something spoke to us across the divide. Some things didn't make sense, weren't useful, didn't depict anything in particular to us, and wouldn't likely be found in our homes, but we just liked them. They were somehow "really cool." That's how I feel about these creations by Japanese artist Naoko Ito, for her "Urban Nature 2009" series:



It looks like the branch segments are just resting inside, sometimes with smaller jars in the jars to act as support platforms. While there's no particular 'reason' for this - it's not furniture, organizational help, something you would give as a gift, or any of most of the rest of the kinds of things we make - it's just really neat to look at. It makes things swirl around in my mind, like that we do actually sell bottles and jars of tree products, often not much more refined than this (powdered bark and roots, e.g., like homeopathic stuff, or even just cinnamon, the sticks of which are curled 'quills' of the bark).



There are a couple more examples here.

Viewing these creations, I seem to like the play of glass and wood together, and even the specific concept of glass jars in wood working. I start pulling it into my world, thinking about organizers (always more organizers!) that would use jars, but could be more natural in their makeup - a 'tree' of organization. That starts to take on structure in my mind and I start to think about things like flat-wall cabinetry that can pull out into a tree of pivoting pieces, to organically display the jars and their parts in a beautiful way - something even someone who doesn't get the fine art aspect would still find themselves stopping to look at and saying "Wow, that is really cool."

This is why, though even in art school, when many of us (even me sometimes) were saying "I just don't get that major at all", I'd still usually be glad it was around. There can be a lot of hidden inspiration in the weird stuff, and in some cases, I don't know that I would have found it on my own.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

gfixler said:


> *What a fine artist does with branches*
> 
> I went to art school, and this kind of work was the domain of the "fine artists," who make abstract art to express ideas without getting literal about it. I.e. maybe they were inspired by an apple, but there may be no actual representation of an apple anywhere in the piece, and the point was for you to find your own interpretation, which probably wouldn't contain an apple.
> 
> ...


Not as nice as a ship in a bottle but definitely different and very artistic to boot.


----------



## UncleHank (Jan 13, 2010)

gfixler said:


> *What a fine artist does with branches*
> 
> I went to art school, and this kind of work was the domain of the "fine artists," who make abstract art to express ideas without getting literal about it. I.e. maybe they were inspired by an apple, but there may be no actual representation of an apple anywhere in the piece, and the point was for you to find your own interpretation, which probably wouldn't contain an apple.
> 
> ...


I can only describe this as sublime. For using two ordinary and unspectacular mediums there is sure a lot to look at and think about in the pieces. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

gfixler said:


> *What a fine artist does with branches*
> 
> I went to art school, and this kind of work was the domain of the "fine artists," who make abstract art to express ideas without getting literal about it. I.e. maybe they were inspired by an apple, but there may be no actual representation of an apple anywhere in the piece, and the point was for you to find your own interpretation, which probably wouldn't contain an apple.
> 
> ...


Stuff like this makes me wonder what differentiates an average artist from a great one? )


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

gfixler said:


> *What a fine artist does with branches*
> 
> I went to art school, and this kind of work was the domain of the "fine artists," who make abstract art to express ideas without getting literal about it. I.e. maybe they were inspired by an apple, but there may be no actual representation of an apple anywhere in the piece, and the point was for you to find your own interpretation, which probably wouldn't contain an apple.
> 
> ...


Very cool Gary


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

gfixler said:


> *What a fine artist does with branches*
> 
> I went to art school, and this kind of work was the domain of the "fine artists," who make abstract art to express ideas without getting literal about it. I.e. maybe they were inspired by an apple, but there may be no actual representation of an apple anywhere in the piece, and the point was for you to find your own interpretation, which probably wouldn't contain an apple.
> 
> ...


What do you get from this?










I call it "In the Cat's eye"


----------



## gfixler (Feb 21, 2009)

gfixler said:


> *What a fine artist does with branches*
> 
> I went to art school, and this kind of work was the domain of the "fine artists," who make abstract art to express ideas without getting literal about it. I.e. maybe they were inspired by an apple, but there may be no actual representation of an apple anywhere in the piece, and the point was for you to find your own interpretation, which probably wouldn't contain an apple.
> 
> ...


Topamax - It makes me think of something like this. Imagine a 1.5" thick chunk of wood cut in the profile of the cat, then dado it where the blind slats are and slip in thin wooden shelves. They can stick out the sides of the profile to create a straight-line box shape, but the cat's eyes would look through them, and you'd see its profile through the otherwise standard, square shelving unit. If you have the base of the cat come forward to meet the front of the shelving, like a little base moulding foot, it would stand on its own. Might look cool on an open window sill with no blinds. The backlighting would show the profile very well. The eyes could even just be cut out to reveal the light through them, accentuating them as peering through the shelving. Might be cool to have the cat reaching a bit up to eye level out to one side, so it reads well in silhouette form, like this cat, but still facing toward us, looking mostly forward for the eye thing to work. Then a thimble (or whatever) could be on a shelf in front of the paw like it's reaching for it.

Anyway, just some thoughts, and what popped into my head when I saw your picture. We had to do this kind of stream-of-consciousness thinking all the time in art school during critiques or brainstorming-for-ideas sessions. We do it in my industry now, too. We just had a big meeting (I wasn't in it) about things buildings could "wear" (i.e. as though they were people). That fires up a lot of 'windows are eyes' and 'the roof is kind of like a hat' discussions.


----------



## gfixler (Feb 21, 2009)

*Making a Jarvi Bench, with Mike Jarvi*

A friend sent this to me, and it is simply a joy to watch. I didn't even realize it was almost 16 minutes long! It's a lot of fun, and for me, it had a lot of "Now what on earth is he doing here?" moments that were followed up by "Oh! Brilliant!" resolutions. I like that in my process videos  This guy has some serious tools and space, relative to me, and works magics with a Wood-Mizer bandmill. I have most of that stuff in half or quarter the scale (but no bandmill), and probably more like 1/10th for the workspace. Alas… Maybe I can make a doll house version.


----------



## Triumph1 (Dec 20, 2009)

gfixler said:


> *Making a Jarvi Bench, with Mike Jarvi*
> 
> A friend sent this to me, and it is simply a joy to watch. I didn't even realize it was almost 16 minutes long! It's a lot of fun, and for me, it had a lot of "Now what on earth is he doing here?" moments that were followed up by "Oh! Brilliant!" resolutions. I like that in my process videos  This guy has some serious tools and space, relative to me, and works magics with a Wood-Mizer bandmill. I have most of that stuff in half or quarter the scale (but no bandmill), and probably more like 1/10th for the workspace. Alas… Maybe I can make a doll house version.


That was awesome.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

gfixler said:


> *Making a Jarvi Bench, with Mike Jarvi*
> 
> A friend sent this to me, and it is simply a joy to watch. I didn't even realize it was almost 16 minutes long! It's a lot of fun, and for me, it had a lot of "Now what on earth is he doing here?" moments that were followed up by "Oh! Brilliant!" resolutions. I like that in my process videos  This guy has some serious tools and space, relative to me, and works magics with a Wood-Mizer bandmill. I have most of that stuff in half or quarter the scale (but no bandmill), and probably more like 1/10th for the workspace. Alas… Maybe I can make a doll house version.


How cool is that …. and I did not mind the nearly 16 minutes either… love it… thank you so much for sharing this…would love to meet the man and shake his hand…


----------



## Broda (Oct 7, 2008)

gfixler said:


> *Making a Jarvi Bench, with Mike Jarvi*
> 
> A friend sent this to me, and it is simply a joy to watch. I didn't even realize it was almost 16 minutes long! It's a lot of fun, and for me, it had a lot of "Now what on earth is he doing here?" moments that were followed up by "Oh! Brilliant!" resolutions. I like that in my process videos  This guy has some serious tools and space, relative to me, and works magics with a Wood-Mizer bandmill. I have most of that stuff in half or quarter the scale (but no bandmill), and probably more like 1/10th for the workspace. Alas… Maybe I can make a doll house version.


wow


----------



## Castlewerks (Jul 15, 2010)

gfixler said:


> *Making a Jarvi Bench, with Mike Jarvi*
> 
> A friend sent this to me, and it is simply a joy to watch. I didn't even realize it was almost 16 minutes long! It's a lot of fun, and for me, it had a lot of "Now what on earth is he doing here?" moments that were followed up by "Oh! Brilliant!" resolutions. I like that in my process videos  This guy has some serious tools and space, relative to me, and works magics with a Wood-Mizer bandmill. I have most of that stuff in half or quarter the scale (but no bandmill), and probably more like 1/10th for the workspace. Alas… Maybe I can make a doll house version.


Thanks for sharing that Gary-that was awesome!

It might even help me convince my book keeper (wife) that we need a Wood-Mizer


----------



## Riz (Aug 25, 2010)

gfixler said:


> *Making a Jarvi Bench, with Mike Jarvi*
> 
> A friend sent this to me, and it is simply a joy to watch. I didn't even realize it was almost 16 minutes long! It's a lot of fun, and for me, it had a lot of "Now what on earth is he doing here?" moments that were followed up by "Oh! Brilliant!" resolutions. I like that in my process videos  This guy has some serious tools and space, relative to me, and works magics with a Wood-Mizer bandmill. I have most of that stuff in half or quarter the scale (but no bandmill), and probably more like 1/10th for the workspace. Alas… Maybe I can make a doll house version.


that was a cool video thanks for sharing.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

gfixler said:


> *Making a Jarvi Bench, with Mike Jarvi*
> 
> A friend sent this to me, and it is simply a joy to watch. I didn't even realize it was almost 16 minutes long! It's a lot of fun, and for me, it had a lot of "Now what on earth is he doing here?" moments that were followed up by "Oh! Brilliant!" resolutions. I like that in my process videos  This guy has some serious tools and space, relative to me, and works magics with a Wood-Mizer bandmill. I have most of that stuff in half or quarter the scale (but no bandmill), and probably more like 1/10th for the workspace. Alas… Maybe I can make a doll house version.


Very cool process, thanks for the post!

one word though - dust collection! the amount of dust in the air in the video (although adding a sweet effect) made me cough several times


----------



## REK (Aug 30, 2009)

gfixler said:


> *Making a Jarvi Bench, with Mike Jarvi*
> 
> A friend sent this to me, and it is simply a joy to watch. I didn't even realize it was almost 16 minutes long! It's a lot of fun, and for me, it had a lot of "Now what on earth is he doing here?" moments that were followed up by "Oh! Brilliant!" resolutions. I like that in my process videos  This guy has some serious tools and space, relative to me, and works magics with a Wood-Mizer bandmill. I have most of that stuff in half or quarter the scale (but no bandmill), and probably more like 1/10th for the workspace. Alas… Maybe I can make a doll house version.


awesome, that guy was really good. Also what a great shop!!!!


----------



## obi999 (Jan 26, 2009)

gfixler said:


> *Making a Jarvi Bench, with Mike Jarvi*
> 
> A friend sent this to me, and it is simply a joy to watch. I didn't even realize it was almost 16 minutes long! It's a lot of fun, and for me, it had a lot of "Now what on earth is he doing here?" moments that were followed up by "Oh! Brilliant!" resolutions. I like that in my process videos  This guy has some serious tools and space, relative to me, and works magics with a Wood-Mizer bandmill. I have most of that stuff in half or quarter the scale (but no bandmill), and probably more like 1/10th for the workspace. Alas… Maybe I can make a doll house version.


Oh wow, this video is that cool. i had to bookmark it and watch it again a few times.
This man knows exactly what he does and its a pleasure to watch him, especially because the cut of the video is amazing.
Thank you for sharing!


----------



## boyd8 (Aug 23, 2009)

gfixler said:


> *Making a Jarvi Bench, with Mike Jarvi*
> 
> A friend sent this to me, and it is simply a joy to watch. I didn't even realize it was almost 16 minutes long! It's a lot of fun, and for me, it had a lot of "Now what on earth is he doing here?" moments that were followed up by "Oh! Brilliant!" resolutions. I like that in my process videos  This guy has some serious tools and space, relative to me, and works magics with a Wood-Mizer bandmill. I have most of that stuff in half or quarter the scale (but no bandmill), and probably more like 1/10th for the workspace. Alas… Maybe I can make a doll house version.


What a great video, I have a lt 15 also and it gave me some great ideas. Thanks!


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

gfixler said:


> *Making a Jarvi Bench, with Mike Jarvi*
> 
> A friend sent this to me, and it is simply a joy to watch. I didn't even realize it was almost 16 minutes long! It's a lot of fun, and for me, it had a lot of "Now what on earth is he doing here?" moments that were followed up by "Oh! Brilliant!" resolutions. I like that in my process videos  This guy has some serious tools and space, relative to me, and works magics with a Wood-Mizer bandmill. I have most of that stuff in half or quarter the scale (but no bandmill), and probably more like 1/10th for the workspace. Alas… Maybe I can make a doll house version.


Bravo!


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

gfixler said:


> *Making a Jarvi Bench, with Mike Jarvi*
> 
> A friend sent this to me, and it is simply a joy to watch. I didn't even realize it was almost 16 minutes long! It's a lot of fun, and for me, it had a lot of "Now what on earth is he doing here?" moments that were followed up by "Oh! Brilliant!" resolutions. I like that in my process videos  This guy has some serious tools and space, relative to me, and works magics with a Wood-Mizer bandmill. I have most of that stuff in half or quarter the scale (but no bandmill), and probably more like 1/10th for the workspace. Alas… Maybe I can make a doll house version.


Great to watch. I was reading some research into muscle memory and how it plays into woodworking (I was curious as to woodworkers that can do some projects completely by sight - with very little measuring…and get the cuts/joints…etc perfectly square. My grandfather was one with very accurate muscle memory - and he could adapt this to new situations very quickly. Not to mention that he used hand tools almost exclusively.

This guy has it down to a Tee….If it was me in there…I'd be bumbling around for the parts….losing my tape measure…remeasuring over and over - and alot of cursing…some mistakes…some more cursing….then maybe getting on to the next steps…LOL…..

The research indicates that we can train our bodies to do repetitive tasks quite well (with a high level of accuracy)...and through occassional retraining…this memory can be retained for an extraodinary length of time…of course this means you must practice and practice to get the base memory (and of course the time required changes with age, diet and other factors) - anyway it was an interesting read.


----------



## RJS (Aug 10, 2010)

gfixler said:


> *Making a Jarvi Bench, with Mike Jarvi*
> 
> A friend sent this to me, and it is simply a joy to watch. I didn't even realize it was almost 16 minutes long! It's a lot of fun, and for me, it had a lot of "Now what on earth is he doing here?" moments that were followed up by "Oh! Brilliant!" resolutions. I like that in my process videos  This guy has some serious tools and space, relative to me, and works magics with a Wood-Mizer bandmill. I have most of that stuff in half or quarter the scale (but no bandmill), and probably more like 1/10th for the workspace. Alas… Maybe I can make a doll house version.


Amazing, I wish that I just had a Fraction of his talent.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

gfixler said:


> *Making a Jarvi Bench, with Mike Jarvi*
> 
> A friend sent this to me, and it is simply a joy to watch. I didn't even realize it was almost 16 minutes long! It's a lot of fun, and for me, it had a lot of "Now what on earth is he doing here?" moments that were followed up by "Oh! Brilliant!" resolutions. I like that in my process videos  This guy has some serious tools and space, relative to me, and works magics with a Wood-Mizer bandmill. I have most of that stuff in half or quarter the scale (but no bandmill), and probably more like 1/10th for the workspace. Alas… Maybe I can make a doll house version.


Nice video Gary; I always wondered how he did those. I'm still curious about how he keeps is bicycle from getting stolen? )


----------



## cwdance1 (Jun 23, 2009)

gfixler said:


> *Making a Jarvi Bench, with Mike Jarvi*
> 
> A friend sent this to me, and it is simply a joy to watch. I didn't even realize it was almost 16 minutes long! It's a lot of fun, and for me, it had a lot of "Now what on earth is he doing here?" moments that were followed up by "Oh! Brilliant!" resolutions. I like that in my process videos  This guy has some serious tools and space, relative to me, and works magics with a Wood-Mizer bandmill. I have most of that stuff in half or quarter the scale (but no bandmill), and probably more like 1/10th for the workspace. Alas… Maybe I can make a doll house version.


Man that guy is the real deal, thanks for sharing.


----------



## whitedog (Dec 7, 2008)

gfixler said:


> *Making a Jarvi Bench, with Mike Jarvi*
> 
> A friend sent this to me, and it is simply a joy to watch. I didn't even realize it was almost 16 minutes long! It's a lot of fun, and for me, it had a lot of "Now what on earth is he doing here?" moments that were followed up by "Oh! Brilliant!" resolutions. I like that in my process videos  This guy has some serious tools and space, relative to me, and works magics with a Wood-Mizer bandmill. I have most of that stuff in half or quarter the scale (but no bandmill), and probably more like 1/10th for the workspace. Alas… Maybe I can make a doll house version.


good one


----------



## zlatanv (Jul 18, 2009)

gfixler said:


> *Making a Jarvi Bench, with Mike Jarvi*
> 
> A friend sent this to me, and it is simply a joy to watch. I didn't even realize it was almost 16 minutes long! It's a lot of fun, and for me, it had a lot of "Now what on earth is he doing here?" moments that were followed up by "Oh! Brilliant!" resolutions. I like that in my process videos  This guy has some serious tools and space, relative to me, and works magics with a Wood-Mizer bandmill. I have most of that stuff in half or quarter the scale (but no bandmill), and probably more like 1/10th for the workspace. Alas… Maybe I can make a doll house version.


Very cool! Lots of wood shop envy here.


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

gfixler said:


> *Making a Jarvi Bench, with Mike Jarvi*
> 
> A friend sent this to me, and it is simply a joy to watch. I didn't even realize it was almost 16 minutes long! It's a lot of fun, and for me, it had a lot of "Now what on earth is he doing here?" moments that were followed up by "Oh! Brilliant!" resolutions. I like that in my process videos  This guy has some serious tools and space, relative to me, and works magics with a Wood-Mizer bandmill. I have most of that stuff in half or quarter the scale (but no bandmill), and probably more like 1/10th for the workspace. Alas… Maybe I can make a doll house version.


Thanks for posting Gary. I enjoyed this one.


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

gfixler said:


> *Making a Jarvi Bench, with Mike Jarvi*
> 
> A friend sent this to me, and it is simply a joy to watch. I didn't even realize it was almost 16 minutes long! It's a lot of fun, and for me, it had a lot of "Now what on earth is he doing here?" moments that were followed up by "Oh! Brilliant!" resolutions. I like that in my process videos  This guy has some serious tools and space, relative to me, and works magics with a Wood-Mizer bandmill. I have most of that stuff in half or quarter the scale (but no bandmill), and probably more like 1/10th for the workspace. Alas… Maybe I can make a doll house version.


That was great, but he really needs a horse to ride in on…


----------



## rockchalk (Mar 15, 2009)

gfixler said:


> *Making a Jarvi Bench, with Mike Jarvi*
> 
> A friend sent this to me, and it is simply a joy to watch. I didn't even realize it was almost 16 minutes long! It's a lot of fun, and for me, it had a lot of "Now what on earth is he doing here?" moments that were followed up by "Oh! Brilliant!" resolutions. I like that in my process videos  This guy has some serious tools and space, relative to me, and works magics with a Wood-Mizer bandmill. I have most of that stuff in half or quarter the scale (but no bandmill), and probably more like 1/10th for the workspace. Alas… Maybe I can make a doll house version.


That was very cool. I really enjoyed it. Thanks


----------



## jerseymike (Sep 6, 2010)

gfixler said:


> *Making a Jarvi Bench, with Mike Jarvi*
> 
> A friend sent this to me, and it is simply a joy to watch. I didn't even realize it was almost 16 minutes long! It's a lot of fun, and for me, it had a lot of "Now what on earth is he doing here?" moments that were followed up by "Oh! Brilliant!" resolutions. I like that in my process videos  This guy has some serious tools and space, relative to me, and works magics with a Wood-Mizer bandmill. I have most of that stuff in half or quarter the scale (but no bandmill), and probably more like 1/10th for the workspace. Alas… Maybe I can make a doll house version.


Amazing. The dream is to one day have a fraction of the skills displayed here. (and the shop)


----------



## nathatelier (Sep 21, 2010)

gfixler said:


> *Making a Jarvi Bench, with Mike Jarvi*
> 
> A friend sent this to me, and it is simply a joy to watch. I didn't even realize it was almost 16 minutes long! It's a lot of fun, and for me, it had a lot of "Now what on earth is he doing here?" moments that were followed up by "Oh! Brilliant!" resolutions. I like that in my process videos  This guy has some serious tools and space, relative to me, and works magics with a Wood-Mizer bandmill. I have most of that stuff in half or quarter the scale (but no bandmill), and probably more like 1/10th for the workspace. Alas… Maybe I can make a doll house version.


That amazing thanks!


----------



## smgaines (Sep 24, 2010)

gfixler said:


> *Making a Jarvi Bench, with Mike Jarvi*
> 
> A friend sent this to me, and it is simply a joy to watch. I didn't even realize it was almost 16 minutes long! It's a lot of fun, and for me, it had a lot of "Now what on earth is he doing here?" moments that were followed up by "Oh! Brilliant!" resolutions. I like that in my process videos  This guy has some serious tools and space, relative to me, and works magics with a Wood-Mizer bandmill. I have most of that stuff in half or quarter the scale (but no bandmill), and probably more like 1/10th for the workspace. Alas… Maybe I can make a doll house version.


That's truely amazing. I wonder how long it took to come up with all of those jigs.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

gfixler said:


> *Making a Jarvi Bench, with Mike Jarvi*
> 
> A friend sent this to me, and it is simply a joy to watch. I didn't even realize it was almost 16 minutes long! It's a lot of fun, and for me, it had a lot of "Now what on earth is he doing here?" moments that were followed up by "Oh! Brilliant!" resolutions. I like that in my process videos  This guy has some serious tools and space, relative to me, and works magics with a Wood-Mizer bandmill. I have most of that stuff in half or quarter the scale (but no bandmill), and probably more like 1/10th for the workspace. Alas… Maybe I can make a doll house version.


I have to agree; one of the best posted Videos on here yet. The Japanese video recently with all hand tools was a close 2nd though. Gary great post, I wasn't sure what he was making for a while. Great post brother.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

gfixler said:


> *Making a Jarvi Bench, with Mike Jarvi*
> 
> A friend sent this to me, and it is simply a joy to watch. I didn't even realize it was almost 16 minutes long! It's a lot of fun, and for me, it had a lot of "Now what on earth is he doing here?" moments that were followed up by "Oh! Brilliant!" resolutions. I like that in my process videos  This guy has some serious tools and space, relative to me, and works magics with a Wood-Mizer bandmill. I have most of that stuff in half or quarter the scale (but no bandmill), and probably more like 1/10th for the workspace. Alas… Maybe I can make a doll house version.


Well done bench and amazing video . Thanks for sharing Gary


----------

